# Moving to Athens or Crete Greece



## eran1972 (Feb 24, 2014)

Gia sou, ti kanis?

My name is Eran, 41 years old, originally from Sydney, Australia. I am currently living and working in Istanbul, Turkey. I am an English teacher. I have taught all over the world.

I am thinking of relocating to Greece. I am may move to Athens or Crete. I speak and understand some Greek. I do not have a lot of money and I am not happy living in Istanbul. I also have a house in Crete which I want to sell. (That is on a different thread)

My questions are:
If I move to Greece, what are my chances of finding employment as an English teacher in Athens or Crete? (I will consider private lessons)

Are expats interested in hiring native English teachers to help their children with English?

Does anyone know if Greeks have money and are willing to have their children learn English? (Generalization, I know) 

Are any expats or Greeks willing to offer me some kind of employment? Besides teaching English, I have a hospitality and marketing experience too.

Any advice or help would be most appreciated.

Thank you

Eran


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hopefully someone from those areas will reply, but I can give you an idea based on north Greece (I'm in thesaloniki)
Most city kids in state schools still go to evening English schools. You may think that the poor economy would hurt this 'industry' but it hasn't. There are many reasons for this. One, parents are more concerned than ever to invest in their kids (English is not seen as much of an advantage, its more true that lack of English is a major obstacle). Secondly, lower middle classes can no longer afford private education, some of the money they 'save' sending kids to state school goes on making up for the short comings of these schools. Many state schools still fail to offer decent English classes, assuming the parents will arrange this on their own.
A huge amount of English schools have closed, but (in my opinion based on where I live) they were mainly sub standard ones and/or overly expensive. Class sizes have grown to keep down costs, but quality schools are not under much threat. For example, I work in an independent school with 2 different chains (hence - name and usually a little cheaper) a few minutes walk away. Apart from the computer labs, we have 12 large class rooms which are constantly full from 4 until 10, with many adult/student classes running in the morning - and Saturdays too!
Many native speakers as well as Greeks with excellent language skills have left the area, so an experienced teacher should get their pick. As for private lessons, I'm always turning down requests and my colleagues are over booked too! 
However, long gone are the days when asking for 20 euro an hour was the norm (you may get one or two at this price but don't count on it.....) I think owners are legally allowed to pay very low too, although I don't know of any decent school which does this. You need to consider a whole years expenses. Few children are willing to work in the summer which is almost 4 months, Christmas and Easter bonuses hardly cover loss of earnings either. I think you would be really lucky to earn enough from private lessons to cover health care let alone pay summer rent. Schools pay taxes, so not only will you get a health book, but also you should be able to get a government hand out the second summer you are out of work (you might be able to find bar work?).
So, in my opinion you will find enough work and easily pay your way, but don't expect to build up savings.
Good luck


----------



## eran1972 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aliland,

Thank you for responding. I really appreciate the information. I was considering Thessaloniki as well. I much prefer Thessaloniki to Athens. I have a friend who has a house they want me to sell for them in Crete. I may go there as I will have a place to stay, rent free.

I am making good money in Istanbul and can save on my salary.It's an Islamic country and the government is cracking down on things. Protests are starting up again. I am not looking to get rich quick, I just want to make enough money to live on and save a little. I am scared that I will not be able to do that in Greece. I am also considering elsewhere in Europe but I am familiar with Greek culture, language and I have friends there. My friends in Greece are always telling me, don't come here, It's bad etc.

Again, thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't know much about Create, but I would feel confident finding a teaching job myself, and I think your experience sounds much better than mine - school owners would love to brag about their internationally experienced native speaker! I don't think you will struggle, as you have the 2 most marketable skills. I expect Crete has plenty of summer work in hospitality, so if you taught the rest of the year you wouldn't have to work flat out. Basically, I know job opportunities are almost none existent for many here right now - but I honestly think you would be fine.


----------



## eran1972 (Feb 24, 2014)

You're awesome. Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## tcrocco (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Eran.

Have you considered about MALTA? It is a cheap destination for those who are looking for Englis Language Courses, cheaper than UK, US, Canada. Of course probably there are many many English teachers there. But if you consider cost of living. It is the best option. Also concerning about economic situation.
Good luck


----------

